

Day 1 for a $1 app on the Mac App Store - pavlov
http://lacquer.fi/pauli/blog/2011/01/day-1-for-a-1-app-on-the-mac-app-store/

======
pavlov
Yesterday I promised [1] to tell HN about the sales of my app on the Mac App
Store. This blog post exclusively opens the business secret kimono to reveal
the riches I shall make from selling $1 image generator apps. (Spoiler: not
likely.)

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2076077>

------
matthew-wegner
I posted our sales stats here (alongside stats from other Unity-made games):
<http://blur.st/sales-day-1>

    
    
      Units sold for us, all of these are $2.99:
      
      452 Blush
      128 Off-Road Velociraptor Safari
      101 Crane Wars
      13 Time Donkey
      
      694 total units, $1,452 revenue after Apple's take.

~~~
jat850
Man, I don't know what any of those games do, but "Off-Road Velociraptor
Safari" and "Time Donkey" sound amazing.

I don't own a Mac, however. Off to your page to read about your company!

~~~
koichi
I think you can play it free in your browser. Works surprisingly well,
actually.

<http://blurst.com/raptor-safari/>

My favorite Blurst game, though (not in the app store yet) is Minotaur China
Shop. Doesn't get better than this.

<http://blurst.com/minotaur-china-shop/>

------
bemmu
This is a nice boost to a typical $4k / month Finnish programmer salary.

~~~
pavlov
You think I'm making that much from my one-man video software operation? Sorry
to disappoint you :P

------
mrbill
I bought it after I you mentioned it on Reddit. 8-)

------
cageface
This seems like too small a sample size to really conclude anything.

~~~
jkaufman
He doesn't seem to draw any solid conclusions but instead has started a blog
to keep the community updated with actual numbers. The title is "Day 1" even -
unlike some articles which are trying to draw out grand conclusions on the App
Store.

It is interesting to see the type of numbers the developers are seeing. They
tend to be promising and I look forward to analysis as more and more users
update and Lion is released.

~~~
cageface
And, are we informed now? Can we make more intelligent decisions based on
these data? It doesn't have to be a peer reviewed article but ~100 sales for
one dev in one day doesn't tell me anything.

~~~
pavlov
I don't have access to anyone else's data. Apple only publishes relative sales
rankings, as in: "sixth highest-selling app in category XYZ". (Apple has also
told us that there were a million downloads during the first day, but that's
even less useful than my number...)

That's why I felt that there is some general interest in publishing these
numbers, as it gives other developers an idea of what level of sales is
actually taking place on the Mac App Store. At least I find it interesting to
know that ~100 units / day is enough for a solid position on the Top Paid list
in the Graphics & Design category.

